# Proprio da me



## Tritta

Bonsoir,

La phrase ci-dessous est tirée d'une version cinéma de "Pinocchio". Geppetto explique à Maître Cerise qu'il a envie de fabriquer un pantin. Que veut dire "Proprio da me" dans cette phrase? Est-ce pour accentuer "con le mie mani"?

"Avevo pensato di fabbricarmi con le mie mani, proprio da me, un burattino de legno."

Merci d'avance.


----------



## symposium

Bonsoir! "Proprio" est un mot de renforcement; ce que Geppetto est en train de dire c'est que "C'est vraiment moi, c'est moi seul qui va fabriquer ce pantin! Je vais le fabriquer par moi-meme!"


----------



## Tritta

Grazie tanto!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Symposium, scusami se mi permetto : c'est moi seul qui va*is* fabriquer ce pantin.
Tritta, excuse-moi si me permets :  Grazie tanto tante !


----------



## Tritta

Merci!! C'est toujours  utile.


----------



## symposium

matoupaschat said:


> Symposium, scusami se mi permetto : c'est moi seul qui va*is* fabriquer ce pantin.


Oui, c'est vrai! Que je suis nul en français...


----------



## matoupaschat

Certainement pas, Symposium, tout le contraire, il me semble .


----------



## vi-m

Ciao,


symposium said:


> "Proprio" est un mot de renforcement; ce que Geppetto est en train de dire c'est que "C'est vraiment moi, c'est moi seul qui va fabriquer ce pantin! Je vais le fabriquer par moi-meme!"


Comunque è una espressione regionale (tutta la frase è in quel registro) che ti invito a non utilizzare. In italiano standard diresti  qualcosa del tipo "da solo/senza aiuto(i)"


----------

